# Dart Frog Magazine



## GTFX (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, everyone!

Today I was reading the forums as usual and I stumbled upon someone asking If there was a Dart Frog Magazine. I did some searching the interwebs and found this gem. Only released in Dutch for the longest time DN Magazine is now available in English here is the link for anyone wanting more information!

Dn Magazine English | Webshop > Home 

From the information I've read on their website this magazine has It all, as well as most If not all proceeds go to the conservation of the natural habitat of our beloved 4 legged critters. Thank for your time!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Some of us already have subscriptions


----------



## GTFX (Jul 21, 2013)

Julio said:


> Some of us already have subscriptions


I knew this would happen, I'm so behind ..being newer and all! Sure am glad I found It tho, maybe some other "noobs" will be introduced


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

It is no longer in publication.....There is a post some where on DB that they announced that they would no longer publish the english version.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## GTFX (Jul 21, 2013)

Azurel said:


> It is no longer in publication.....There is a post some where on DB that they announced that they would no longer publish the english version.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Wow, I Fail...Must Buy It Now Then


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

It wasnt widely known.....but if you want the 5 installments get them....All are worth reading and keeping. Excellent mag was quite disappointed when they announced it.... There is another one called BriBri that is good as well....Still in print but have not seen any new issues though.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes even the ones in dutch are sometimes worth getting just for the pics and articles I can't read


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks. As another noted, even the Dutch versions would be nice to have.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

LoganR said:


> Thanks. As another noted, even the Dutch versions would be nice to have.


I looked into learning Dutch so I could have a mag to read....Not a real possibility...lol

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------

